# My new baby, Autumn <3



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Very cute pictures. She looks very sweet and curious.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

She is!


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: My new baby, Autumn <3*

Cute!


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

I love the close up of her eye and ear! Adorable!


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

such a pretty girl, she has a very feminine look to her, you can just tell shes a girl!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

PokeyCutie said:


> such a pretty girl, she has a very feminine look to her, you can just tell shes a girl!


I totally agree. Shes a girly girl


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's her home. I made a litter box tent to encourage her to go in the litter box...instead of in her bed. Hope it works. The Bene-bac is slowly firming her poos. I'm happy about that :lol:


----------



## Anon101 (Sep 13, 2012)

.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

She's adorable!! <3


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

She is so cute! She definitely looks like a sweet hedgie


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you! I'm currently treating her for a URI and coccidia that she brought along with her  i feel bad for the poor girl


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

kaitrhyme said:


> Just curious... what do hedgies like about that tent thing you put above the litter box? Do they like the privacy or is it just because it's fun to run through? Thanks!


I made it for the privacy factor but I'm sure it's fun to run through too! She was pooping in her bed so I made her a safe place to potty if she needed. Unfortunately she turned out to be sick with a URI and coccidia! Thats why she was pooping in her bed


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Tabi said:


> Thank you! I'm currently treating her for a URI and coccidia that she brought along with her  i feel bad for the poor girl


 So sad that she came home with those issues! Hope she gets well very soon!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

LarryT said:


> Tabi said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! I'm currently treating her for a URI and coccidia that she brought along with her  i feel bad for the poor girl
> ...


Thank you Larry! Her mood is improving a bit so she must be getting a little better! Only five more days of wrestling with her to get her antibiotics in her!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well isn't she just precious! Those tiny feet and those bright eyes. Her quills on her wee head look like a little mop top. And those adorable ears!!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Tabi said:


> Only five more days of wrestling with her to get her antibiotics in her!


What type of antibiotic did the vet give? Isospora(a form of coccidia) are usually treated with sulfonamides(sulfa based drugs), though there aren't really any drugs that are highly effective against it.

It IS a protozoal infection. And if you aren't already, you should do a full clean of the cage every day, and at the end of the medication term, give her a bath to wash off any possible residue of eggs.

It's actually quite common in puppies and kittens and if there are no serious signs, vets usually allow them to just run its course, as it's a self-limiting infection(everything dies on its own as long as re-infection doesn't occur). I did notice that you took some of the pictures outside, did you allow her on the ground for an extended period of time? It's essentially a parasite that uses hosts to lay eggs, which then are shed in fecal matter. (another reason why I never allow my boy to come in direct contact of grass I have no control over, after taking this parasitology course, I'm overly paranoid lol). I'm assuming the vet ran a fecal and found eggs in the sample(as there is no other way to diagnose this). Essentially, she will start shedding eggs after ~3-11 days(after initial ingestion of parasite) for up to around 9 weeks. So after the medication, I would suggest taking weekly fecal samples to the vet to be looked at, to confirm no more eggs are being shed.

If you want to know more, I'm just reading off my parasitology notes lol Feel free to PM, though the most important and general info I already gave 
The most important thing you can do for her is to clean her cage really well every day(especially when you see poop), and make sure she stays hydrated.
Just also a note, most of my notes are based off of the coccidia being Isospora or Emeria. (not really sure what hedgehog coccidia would be)


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Immortalia said:


> Tabi said:
> 
> 
> > Only five more days of wrestling with her to get her antibiotics in her!
> ...


My vet took her poop and examined it. She said there was an extensive amount of *insert long bacteria name here* bacteria in her poop and she's sending it to a lab to be looked at more intensely. Shes on an antibiotic. It's Clavamox or Amoxacillin. I can't remember which .. Alison's boy (autumns brother) was diagnosed with coccidia. I assume they have the same thing since they're from the same litter. I will post what my doc figures out when I get a letter from her.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

She is so pretty! Love the quills.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She is really pretty! I hope she gets well soon


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

She looks like a real sweetie pie! Congrats and hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone  Sadly she's not improving much. She'll be back to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Yay! Good news  Autumn is all better. Though still on antibiotics. Here's some pics of her playing (theyre not very good, I didnt have enough light) She's still timid, but she'll come to trust me over time


----------

